# Modifiers - new modifiers for Cardiology



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Jan 4, 2013)

Does anyone know all the new modifiers for Cardiology. Still waiting on new coding books. Thanks Nancy


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 4, 2013)

These are the only 2 I know about
    Modifier LM, Left main coronary artery
    Modifier RI, Ramus intermedius coronary artery.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jan 4, 2013)

RI - Ramus Intermedius
LM/LMCA - Left Main

There are now 5 major coronary vessels. The left main and ramus do not have branches for reporting purposes, yet. 

HTH


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Jan 8, 2013)

*Modifiers*

Thank you those are the two I have.


----------

